#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Configurador Dslan

## Hilarion

Prezados Senhores,

Estou buscando no mercado técnico em configuração de dslam huawei, proposta de emprego ou participação na empresa, ( urgente)

----------


## avatar52

Entre em contato 17 98812 0350

----------


## Hilarion

Ok, vou entrar em contato na Segunda-feira dia 18/09/2017
Obrigado pelo contato

----------


## Raulpcamara

> Prezados Senhores,
> 
> Estou buscando no mercado técnico em configuração de dslam huawei, proposta de emprego ou participação na empresa, ( urgente)


Bom dia amigo, qual sua localidade. Entre em contato comigo.
Já trabalhei na Huawei com Dslam.

21 988090119

----------

